
No raw data, no science: another possible source of the reproducibility crisis - sampo
https://molecularbrain.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s13041-020-0552-2
======
sampo
> As an Editor-in-Chief of Molecular Brain, I have handled 180 manuscripts
> since early 2017 and have made 41 editorial decisions categorized as “Revise
> before review,” requesting that the authors provide raw data. Surprisingly,
> among those 41 manuscripts, 21 were withdrawn without providing raw data,
> indicating that requiring raw data drove away more than half of the
> manuscripts. I rejected 19 out of the remaining 20 manuscripts because of
> insufficient raw data. Thus, more than 97% of the 41 manuscripts did not
> present the raw data supporting their results when requested by an editor,
> suggesting a possibility that the raw data did not exist from the beginning,
> at least in some portions of these cases.

